# Looking for an online regular game session



## trapline (Jun 1, 2009)

It's been a few years since I played AD&D, GURPS or other rpgs and I still miss the fun I had with them, unfortunately where I live the most cerebral entertainment is dirt bikes and chainsaws.

 I am looking for an online regular session, I can get my hands on the books for whatever system is needed, can play whatever class is needed, and would like to find an online game that is made up of regulars or people that can ease me through the use of maptools or other online methods (voicechat is fine as I play online games)

so If anyone has a spot I'd love to jump in, PM me with details

thanks!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 2, 2009)

There are plenty of play by post games here, of course.  I know Treebore handles regular games over Skype but prefers CnC.  He is always looking for players, so you can PM him here.


----------



## ScionJustice (Jun 2, 2009)

If you find any FAST PACE games, please let me know.


----------

